
Why unicorns can raise $1B but can’t figure out diversity and inclusion - neetruof14
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/23/why-unicorns-can-raise-1-billion-but-cant-figure-out-diversity-and-inclusion/
======
coldtea
Because raising money is their main goal -- diversity and inclusion are not
part of it at all (when they don't actively hurt, e.g. if most good
programmers are white+male in your area (which statistically is all too
probable, if not for anything else, because those are that had the money and
where encouraged more to be programmers in the 90s and 00s when they were
growing up), and you need to get an equal number of token women+minority
programmers just for diversity's sake).

